# Upcoming DMV meet, (dc, md, va), please refer to original post linked below



## palanterrx (Mar 26, 2021)

Attention DC, MD, PA, and NoVa members


Would anybody be interested in an informal meetup/hangout? I don't have any car audio friends and would like to listen to some other setups besides my own. Depending on how many people are interested we could find a park or something of the like and hang out, trade demos, talk car audio, etc...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## kattan_tha_man (Feb 2, 2021)

palanterrx said:


> Attention DC, MD, PA, and NoVa members
> 
> 
> Would anybody be interested in an informal meetup/hangout? I don't have any car audio friends and would like to listen to some other setups besides my own. Depending on how many people are interested we could find a park or something of the like and hang out, trade demos, talk car audio, etc...
> ...


Where are you located?


----------



## palanterrx (Mar 26, 2021)

I am from Woodbine, MD, and based on some interest from VA and DC the meet is here as of now.


----------



## kattan_tha_man (Feb 2, 2021)

palanterrx said:


> I am from Woodbine, MD, and based on some interest from VA and DC the meet is here as of now.


Damn, I'm in louisiana


----------



## abizzle (Jul 13, 2021)

kattan_tha_man said:


> Damn, I'm in louisiana


Where at in Louisiana? I’m in Denham Springs.


----------

